# Japan Forum > All Things Japanese >  Tokyo's winter flora

## Maciamo

Tokyo enjoys a mild climate in winter with fair blue sky a norm. It hardly ever experience frost and can consequently keeps greenery and flowers all year round. Although all Japanese are proud to announce that their country has four seasons, Tokyo itself is almost sub-tropical. Cherry trees do lose their leaves in autumn (as late as end of November) and blossom in spring (as early as March, or even February for plums). So winter is very short and actually most trees are evergreen in the capital. 

What I find exceptional as a Northern European is that different flowers bloom at every season, including winter. Pansies are so numerous in January and February that these months are among the most colourful for residents of drab concrete streets. One thing I find amusing is the decorative cabbages. At least homeless people don't steal them for their evening pot-au-feu !

Spring certainly has its bunch of colour too. "Ume" (Japanese "plum-apricot") start blossoming in late February, then come "momo" (peach trees) and eventually the famous "sakura" (cherry) end of March or beginning of April. "Tsutsuji" (Japanese azaleas) appear in May, along with "fuji" (wisteria).

Here is a shot of flowerbeds in this period (early February). It's already varied and vivid.

Go to the gallery for more photos.

----------


## thomas

Curious as usual, I know... but where were these pics taken?  :Smilie:

----------


## lineartube

> Pansies are so numerous in January and February


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  


Ok, I'm sorry... couldn't help myself... 

Since we are talking about flowers, can any one recognize what is a BUGEMBIRIYA? A Japanese friend asked me if this type of flower existed in Portugal but I can't find any reference about it. I ewven tried the all mighty Google, but to no avail.

----------


## thomas

You're right, there's not even the remotest hint of "bugembiriya". Perhaps a typo...?

----------


## Maciamo

Sorry for the late reply and my absence last week. I was away from home again. 

These pics were taken in central Tokyo. In fact, that's the century park tower's garden, if you remember the pics I uploaded in the gallery.

The cabbages were in front of Shinjuku's Tocho. 

Anyway, these are common sight everywhere in Tokyo's street at the moment.

----------


## Maciamo

Spring is early in Japan. I've taken this pic a few days ago. I've seen these cherry trees blossoming since early March (around the 8th). These are actually 劦 (ookanzakura) or winter cherry trees. They bloom a few weeks earlier than the other kinds.

----------


## Iron Chef

Great pic as usual Maciamo. Gotta love those Sakura trees. There's something about them when in full bloom that justs makes one feel all warm and fuzzy inside (ok, corny I know but it's true!). They are the true epitome of what springtime means in Japan imho.
 :Clap:

----------

